# Fahrtechnik mit einem Fr/Dual Bike



## Laddewip (12. Januar 2008)

Moin,ich habe folgendes Problem:Ich fahre ein Dual Hardtail(140mm Federweg) und will jetz ein bischen trial üben nix besonderes nur mal hierrauf und darauf springen.Ich bekomme aber den richtigen Bunny Hop nur sehr flach hin und auf dem Hinterrad stehen,hüpfen oder nach hinten oder vorne springen überhaupt nicht.Also kann mir jemand das mal genauer erklären?

Ps:falls sowas schon mal gefragt wurde gebt mir mal den link.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Januar 2008)

-edit-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (12. Januar 2008)

gib mal ein bild von deinem rad kann ja sein das man dort schon den grund dafür sieht


----------



## LBC (13. Januar 2008)

ich empfehle dir: 1 mal täglich 1 Stunde trainieren evtl. ein anderes Rad  ach ja ein bild von deinen Hobel wär ganz recht


----------



## dubbel (13. Januar 2008)

wenn die technik an sich nicht stimmt, ist das beik nebensächlich.


----------



## vollidiot (13. Januar 2008)

http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Fahrtechniken
Guckst du hier! Das ist noch nicht vollständig, aber so ein paar wichtige Sachen (z.B. Rollen auf Hindernisse und Tretbunnyhop) sind da schon drinne!!


----------



## misanthropia (13. Januar 2008)

siehe auch "anfänger braucht fahrtechnik hilfe" oder "welche trialtechnik kann ich mit meinem fully lernen" 
hat nichts mit dir zu tun, aber wiedermal der verweis zur Suchfunktion. außerdem ist dir so schneller geholfen.


----------



## Laddewip (13. Januar 2008)

Erstmal Dankeschön für die Hinweise .Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Radl,nächste Woche kommen noch Avid Juicy five oder seven dran :


----------



## HeavyMetal (13. Januar 2008)

nich perfekt aber ich und einige andere ham mit sicherheit mit nem ähnlichen bike angefangen, denmal alles bis nen guten halben meter geht damit auch problemlos, bunnyhop auch mehr


----------



## mr.mütze (13. Januar 2008)

ist das der 19er


----------



## Laddewip (14. Januar 2008)

> siehe auch "anfänger braucht fahrtechnik hilfe"


 hab ich nich gefunden,vllt bin ich auch nur zu doof dafür 



> ist das der 19er


Wie??Rahmenhöhe?

Muss man wenn man von vorne auf eine Mauer will die Kante mit dem Vorderrad antippen und sich dann ``hochziehen``?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (14. Januar 2008)

jop rahmen höhe


----------



## Laddewip (14. Januar 2008)

In Zoll weiß ichs nicht (hab den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft).In cm sinds ca. 39 cm.


----------



## mr.mütze (14. Januar 2008)

aso sah so hoch aus hmm


----------



## Laddewip (15. Januar 2008)

Ist das stehen auf dem Hinterrad und dann losspringen mit viel Luftdruck oder mit wenig leichter?


----------



## t-time1991 (15. Januar 2008)

ähm... ich mag dir ma nen tipp geben hab auch mim specialized angefangen allerdings das 2007 p.2. also nicht lange hier aufhalten sondern rausgehen, irgendwelche suchen die auch anfangen wollen (gegenseitiger ansporn)! In der zeit wo du draussen bist, vid´s runterladen und diese abends gucken... man kann dir soviele tips wie möglich hier geben, aber in enddefekt musst du es selbst umsetzten und da kann dir keiner wirklich bei helfen, weil es sich bei dir im kopf abspielt... am anfang hab ich auch sehr viel hier nachgefragt weil alle aufgehört haben mim trialen die so auf meinem level waren! nun fahren wieder 2 mit mir regelmäßig und es ist viel einfach etwas zulernen und das meiste is sowieso abgucken und selbst machen... in diesem sinne viel spaß


wenn ich den link noch finde kann ich dir mal mein erstes vid zeigen wo ich noch mim p.2 gefahren bin das sieht zwar noch nicht nach trial aus, aber es wurde immer mehr bis ich aufen tisch mim bunnyhop kam und meine freunde sind damals mim treter und normales mtb aufen tisch gekommen...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (15. Januar 2008)

Wenn du eine Zeit lang nur Trial probieren willst, solltest du dir einen längeren und steileren Vorbau dranschrauben. Dann gehn zwar die Dirt und Streetmoves schlechter, aber am Hinterrad stehen ist viel leichter. Generell brauchst du bei einem Rad wie diesem viel mehr Rückenlage, um auf dem Hinterrad zu bleiben, als bei einem Trialrad. 

Wenn du auf dem Hinterrad hüpfen lernen willst, solltest du dir eine niedrige Mauer oder eine Parkbank suchen, dort hebst du dann das Vorderrad hinauf. Dann versuchst du mit kleinen Hüpfern am Stand und seitlichen Hüpfern dein Gleichgewicht bei erhöhtem Vorderrad zu verbessern. Wenn das gut klappt, kannst du versuchen, dich zurückzulehnen und nach hinten vom Hindernis wegzuspringen. Wenn das gut geht, ist die nächste Methode um aufs Hinterrad zu kommen, dass du langsam anfährst, mit der Vorderbremse das Hinterrad ein paar cm aufhebst und dann den Schwung vom Hinterrad wieder absetzen ausnützt um bei gezogener Hinterbremse das Vorderrad hochzuziehen. Das ist am Anfang leichter als das Vorderrad mit Reintreten hoch genug zu bringen. 

Viel Spaß beim Üben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laddewip (15. Januar 2008)

Super Tips! 

So ich hab mal n bissl geübt,das Ergebnis war:Höherer(richtiger) Bunny Hop,der geht bloß seitwärts nur gerade so auf eine hohe Bordsteinkante geht 
Ich kann bis nächste Woche allerdings nicht so viel machen da in meiner jetzigen Vorderradbremse Luft ist :kotz: 
Videos gucken hilft auch,allerdings kann ich nicht wirklich erkennen wann man mit Pedaldruck arbeitet und wann nicht
Und ich hab bei höheren Mauern(dauert noch)angst das mein Kettenbaltt aufsetzt,wenn ich mich hochziehen würde!Wird das knapp?
und wie siets mit den Buchsen der Gabel aus?Auf Dauer werden die auch ausschlagen?


----------



## t-time1991 (16. Januar 2008)

mh mach nen rockring drann wenns net geht bei www.bike-mailorder.de oder www.actionsports.de sind husselfelt kurbeln immer wieder fÃ¼r 40â¬ drin oder so mit rockring... um die pike ma dir ma keine sorgen... nen kumpel fÃ¤hrt die und macht jeden scheiÃ damit ob dh aktionen oder frontwheelhops... also die hÃ¤lt was...


----------



## Jonny0r (16. Januar 2008)

Ich habe zuhause neben dem Trial Bock auch noch ein Dirt Bike stehen
und wie soll es anders sein, man trialt natürlich auch mit dem Dirt bike *g*
aber ich hab bei Side Hops auf mauern weniger schiss um mein Kettenblatt als um mein Schaltwerk  obwohl ich mir das auch mal gekillt hab (Single Saint Kurbel), obwohl ich weiss das ich es von der höhe her eig. problemlos schaffen würde, hab ich doch immer ein bissle schiss davor, weil ich mir so schon 2x nenn XT gekillt hab, sind zwar net so teuer aber ärgerlich immer wieder 

von daher, wenn ein bissle rein kommst dann kauf dir ein Trial Bike, Single Speed ohne schaltung und ab gehts


----------



## Laddewip (16. Januar 2008)

Hehe ich hab heut mein Kettenblatt gekillt  .Is voll verbogen kann aber grad noch fahren is bloß laut(wegen der kefü).Ich krieg den Bewgeungs anlauf nicht rein .13cm das ist ja peinlich ok rauf komm ich die ``Mauer``ja aber nur mit dem falschen Bunny hop und ich fall danach um anststt weiterzufahren .Naja übenübenüben.


----------



## Jonny0r (16. Januar 2008)

Ja klar, immer üben üben üben, bin auch froh wenns wetter mal net mehr ganz so verregnet ist und man wieder ein bissle auf die Piste kann 

Ich persöhnlich beschäftige mich jetzt mit dem Thema fahrrad rum hüpfen, sprich Trial und Dirt schon seit gut 10 jahren, aber erst 5 davon wirklich aktiv weil früher das Geld knapper war als schüler, da hat eine kaputte Felge mal gut 2 monate Taschengeld gekostet 

wenn ich unterwegs bin und net grade an meiner lieblings Location rum hüpfe,
dann such ich mir was passendes, sei es eine mauer, treppen, oder sonst was
und dann wird solange probiert bis ich hoch runter und alles in allen möglich Variationen komme.


----------



## misanthropia (17. Januar 2008)

auf und nieder immer wieder


----------



## Laddewip (20. Januar 2008)

So wenn denn bald mal dieses ***** Wetter aufhört kanns bald richtig losgehen,hab endlich vernünftige Bremsen .Aber erstmal eine schöne Verenkung im Nacken auskurieren.

P.s:Ich habe noch eine Maxxis Minion dhr bei mir Rumliegen,ist es mit dem leichter auf dem Hinterrad zu stehen/hüpfen?(Fürs Üben)


----------



## f.topp (21. Januar 2008)

da werden sie geholfen...http://www.trashzen.com/
find ich von allen how to´s am allerbesten


----------



## elhefe (22. Januar 2008)

Laddewip schrieb:


> ...
> P.s:Ich habe noch eine Maxxis Minion dhr bei mir Rumliegen,ist es mit dem leichter auf dem Hinterrad zu stehen/hüpfen?(Fürs Üben)





Das ist schon ein recht guter Reifen, besonders für Anfänger, da er so manchen Fehler verzeit, besonders durch unsaubere Technik. Damit solltest Du echt wenig Platten haben.

Ob es sich damit aber leichter auf dem HR stehen lässt, ist jedoch nicht über-liefert.


----------



## misanthropia (22. Januar 2008)

Plattenschutz nur unter Voraussetzung, dass das Verhältnis Kantenschärfe/ Reifendruck*Aufprallgeschwindigkeit stimmt ... nur mal so am Rande... 
daher... Erfahrungsgemäß kannst du mit dem Setup jeden noch so schlechten Reifen fahren und es wird wenig passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (23. Januar 2008)

misanthropia schrieb:


> Plattenschutz nur unter Voraussetzung, dass das Verhältnis Kantenschärfe/ Reifendruck*Aufprallgeschwindigkeit stimmt ... nur mal so am Rande...
> daher... Erfahrungsgemäß kannst du mit dem Setup jeden noch so schlechten Reifen fahren und es wird wenig passieren.





Das ist relativ hohl. Wer möchte schon vor jeder Landung rechnen. Mit nem Minion erspart man sich das  ...nur mal so am Rande...


----------



## Laddewip (29. Januar 2008)

So ich hab jetzt mal erste Erfolge:
Trackstand geht schon ruhiger,also nich so ein wildes Lenker-Hin und Her gedrehe.
Bunny hop ist viel höher aber der sidehop geht nur klein 
Und ich kann einmal rückwärts auf dem hüpfen allesdings nicht immer und danach kippe ich zur seite oder nach vorne!


----------



## Madass-Tim (8. Februar 2008)

üben mein freund;-)weißt ja das du fortschritte machste sag ich dir ja oft genug;-)


----------



## Laddewip (10. Februar 2008)

Ist eigentlich besser von beiden Rädern aus nach hinten zu hüpfen(Bunny hop nach hinten)und dann auf dem hinterrad weiterhüpfen oder lenker hochziehen gleichgewicht auf dem hinterrad finedn und loshüpfen?


----------



## Jonny0r (10. Februar 2008)

ich persöhnlich finde 2teres besser, weils einfach cooler ist.. 

aber man brauch dafür auch wesentlich mehr training, also wenn es für den anfang so kannst, das du mit kleinen hops auf beiden rädern zur kante oder wo auch immer du hinwillst kommst, mach es so nur mal immer wieder zwischen durch auch das andere üben


----------



## Laddewip (10. Februar 2008)

Ach so ne ich meinte mit der ersten Variante das ich einmal so einen Bunny Hop mit gezogenen Bremsen mache und dadurch nach hinten springe und auf dem Hinterrad lande und weiterhüpfe.


----------

